# Xsoil



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

For those of you that have applied this to short cut turf, how long until it disappears into the ground? I put down about 20#/1000 and it's kind of just sitting there. I threw some water on it and it's acting like rehydrated &#128169;.

Thanks


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

How does it look now? I haven't used it, but am considering it for next year.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's supposed to be used as a granular topdressing, so that's the way I treat it. If you want to work it down past the canopy you can brush it in or rake it in. A leveling rake works magic.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Well I don't see it anymore. I ran without my catcher for a while just to make sure I didn't pick it up off the lawn. I'll probably try it again at some point.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

M311att said:


> For those of you that have applied this to short cut turf, how long until it disappears into the ground? I put down about 20#/1000 and it's kind of just sitting there. I threw some water on it and it's acting like rehydrated 💩.
> 
> Thanks


I put 3 bags down last week, watered it in and it has rained at least 5 times since then and I can still see bits of it everywhere. I'm not sure I'll continue with it next year.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Treat it like topdressing. When you topdress your lawn you don't just spread it out on top of your turf and and leave it there, do you? It's a granular topdressing that should be worked down past the canopy of your lawn.


----------

